# Ram Powell 2-25 and 2-26



## aquabubba (Oct 1, 2007)

We left out of Orange Beach around 5 on Friday afternoon headed for the Ram Powell. We got there around 10 and found only one boat there. We started chuncking early to see if we could find any larger tuna but didn't have any luck. We then started to jig for blackfin and started catching them. After catching about 7 bf we decided to have some dinner and put out another slick. Well we didn't have anymore luck so we all got a little sleep. Before first light we had a spread of naked ballyhoo in the water. First pass on the rig and we had fish on. The morning bite was great. We caught 4 yellowfin and a few more backfin. After the bite died and we were all tired we turned north, but not before we saw a tuna stampede off in the distance. Before we knew it they were gone. This was the largest school of Tuna I have ever seen. They were running so fast though that they were gone before you could catch up to them. We then hit a rig closer in to catch some AJs. We had fun doing this and finishing off the box. The weather turned out great and so did the fishing. If you are thinking about going to the rigs now is the time. They are there!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That there will make quite a few Tuna sammiches. Great job on the catching and thanks for reporting.


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

great post, nice fish, hope to get that far out one day myself.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very cool! Glad you were able to take advantage of the early weekend weather!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Good report, GREAT catch!*

Hope we can catch a weather window and hit it this weekend.


----------



## The waterboy (Jan 31, 2011)

Great catch congrats thanks for the pictures


----------

